# Bug Report: System Crash



## hollmrl (Jan 23, 2004)

Boot version 120B
Flash version F051
SW version L145HECD-N

System becomes unstable and crashes in 2 situations:

1) if a OTA digital program is recording from the background timer and you try to go to one of the OTA digital channels to view by direct channel entry (even the one that is recording). I get a blank black screen or grey screen. The system seems to become unstable after that point and within 5-20 minutes crashes. If this is a system limitation them I would think the conflict screen would come directing you the the station being recorded or stopping the recording.

2) If 2 Satellite channels are being recorded and you try to goto to one of the digiatl OTA channels to view a live program you get the same thing as stated in #1 above.

I do not have any analog channels loaded in on OTA so I do not know if the same thing will happen with analog channels.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Confirmed in both cases. I caught both of those cases last week with my 921. No workaround is available that I'm aware of, but the bugs have been reported.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

#2 sounds like you'd be trying to access 3 tuners at once if I understood your wording. While the 921 has 3 tuners and it may seem like you are OK, as I understand from the Eldon engineer, the chip set only permits accessing 2 tuners at any one time. BTW- The TIVO guy at DirecTV confirmed that is the way the HD TIVO works as well. HDTIVO has 4 tuners but you can only access 2 at a time. The HDTIVO would permit recording one OTA while watching another OTA channel. 

I think #1 may be a real reported bug as Mark describbed. Trying to view a second channel while the only tuner is tuned to the recording channel would exceed the tuner compliment of one tuner for OTA. Tuning to watch the channel live while background recording, I think should be OK but it doesn't work as it reboots my 921 as well.


----------



## hollmrl (Jan 23, 2004)

I understand and agree that there may be a hard limitation on using three tuners at once. I feel there is a bug in the sense that the system allows you to exceed its capacity and crash. There should be a software limit that prevents you from crashing the system by providing a warning/error message and aborting the request.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree - there definitely should be a warning.


----------

